

How to lie with statistics - Rod
http://books.google.com/books?id=5oSU5PepogEC

======
DanielStraight
Step 1: Use them.

Step 2: There is no step 2. ;)

All statistics "lie" to some degree. All data leaves out factors that might
influence the data.

